# Clock for Christmas Present



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

My brother loves Art Deco inspired home furnishings, so I made this clock as a Christmas present for him. The clock body was machined from Peruvian Walnut and is two 3/4" pieces glued together. The wings, also walnut, are 3/4" with the outside portion pocketed down to 1/2". The base is 3/4" Tiger Maple. I used the cnc spoilboard as a jig to setup for gluing on the wings. I have the back of the clock body vcarved with his name and "Christmas 2018". I will give it to him Saturday at his home for Christmas Dinner.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice looking clock, Bob! Do you order Peruvian Walnut or can you get it locally to you? I would have to order it.

David


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Well designed and built. Must have been a trip, going to Peru for wood. Not familiar with that "brand" of walnut. Looks nice. Thanks for sharing the project and the build.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Neat!!

That clamping system looks awful familiar.


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

difalkner said:


> Nice looking clock, Bob! Do you order Peruvian Walnut or can you get it locally to you? I would have to order it.
> 
> David


Cardwell Hardwoods, 28 mile drive to Jefferson City MO, has a huge selection of hardwoods and about every wood working tool imaginable. Every time I visit them I spend to much money! On the last trip I also bought Australian Blood Wood which is beautiful and can't wait to use it.


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

Knothead47 said:


> Well designed and built. Must have been a trip, going to Peru for wood. Not familiar with that "brand" of walnut. Looks nice. Thanks for sharing the project and the build.


I can't take total credit for the design. I remembered seeing the clock in Woodsmith Magazine several years ago. I dug out my old copies and found it. The original design was half the size and had only 1 wing on each side, body was 3/4" thick and wings 1/2" thick. I also rounded over all of the top edges


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

My wife didn't like my photography, so she took another pic for me.
It does show the profile of the clock better when opened up.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

sweet!!!


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

MoHawk said:


> My wife didn't like my photography, so she took another pic for me.
> It does show the profile of the clock better when opened up.


Yep she's a much better photographer! That Maple looks amazing too. Great job!!


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

MoHawk said:


> I can't take total credit for the design. I remembered seeing the clock in Woodsmith Magazine several years ago. I dug out my old copies and found it. The original design was half the size and had only 1 wing on each side, body was 3/4" thick and wings 1/2" thick. I also rounded over all of the top edges


Nicely done. You've added to a design to make it your own. I like it. I made the original a few years ago, didn't have the insight to take it further than the print.


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

May I add. When I made this clock, it took a sliding miter saw, router table, drill press, scroll saw, and a wood chisel.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice looking clock, Bob. Your brother should love it.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice looking clock. I'm sure he will love it. 

I love using Peruvian Walnut, it machines well and it is amazing how dark the Peruvian Walnut gets when you apply the finish.


----------

